# Same Dorado 85 DT manual



## Faroe (Aug 19, 2019)

Hi there. 
I just bought a small farm. In this farm, there is a Same Dorado 85dt. Since I haven't had a tractor before, I need help. First: is there a link to download a manual for this tractor?


----------

